# Fool's Middle-earth Map



## Confusticated (Sep 8, 2004)

Inspired by the _Fool's world map_ thread started by Arthur_Vandelay.

If you have suggestions, make them here.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 8, 2004)

Maikanire-that map is just silly! 

'The Shire' (The Eye language for "those whose are hairy, stupid and are in the need of a deodrant or ten") is clearly to the _East_ of "the eye"-and the arrow pointing to "heaven" should not be pointing to "heaven" at all, but New Jersey.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 8, 2004)

And you missed out the Lowly Mountain, which is called Eriador by some. It's somewhere to the east of the Mystic Mountains where the eagles dwell.

_edit:_ It's just to the south of the Withering Heights if that helps.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for suggestions. 

Here we are...


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 8, 2004)

Also, you forgot to mention Dumpland, close to Disneyland, where the evil breathalysing equipment factory under the evil Saruman (translated as 'he who measures the level of alcohol in thy blood and performs mildly erotic monkey dances') is. You also forgot to name the huge forest, the correct name is, I believe 'Wood of Many Trees and Spiders With Haemorrhoid Treatment Clinics, Whose Monkeys Perform Better Mildly Erotic Dances Then Saruman of Disneyland'.  I hope my suggestions have been useful-for as god (or, as he is more commonly known, Freddie Prinze Jr.) once said;



> Never have I created a being more wise, noble and competent in the art of mildly erotic monkey dancing then Inderjit


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 8, 2004)

*clears throat*

Inderjit, I'll have to start ignoring your submissions or else start an Inderjit's Middle-earth Map. Or perhaps we can work out an agreement, I'll meet the challenge of incorperating anything you can come up with, if only you'd realise the word 'than' exists and should be commonly used. Not that I mind your constant misuse of "then" (I syntaxical your superiority over admit myself), I just think it's a good challenge for you, and may prove rewording in Essex where Kiera dwells.

In the meanwhile, I bring this...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 8, 2004)

Beautiful! The maps are great...but you forgot...(no, I shan't risk your wrath, never mind me) *leaves quietly*


----------

